
Which advanced audio tech do singers use? - stealthmodeclan
Has deep learning made its way into singing?
======
TheOtherHobbes
Not yet. Modern vocals are still recorded and tuned manually using AutoTune
and Melodyne.

The vocaloid scene (Hatsune Miku) was big for a while in Japan, but that's
fairly simple phoneme synthesis, not ML.

I've heard some good AI demos of ML-based vocal synthesis, but nothing is
available commercially yet.

Like speech synthesis, it's easy to end up in uncanny valley - which is
acceptable for spoken synthesised speech in many applications, but isn't good
enough for music.

~~~
ThJ
I'd argue that Melodyne is pretty advanced. I mean, it can take a polyphonic
(multi-voice) audio track and separate the notes so you can manipulate them
almost like a MIDI track. That's pretty damned difficult for a computer to
pull off.

------
frabert
As a musician, I noticed something interesting: musicians tend to be
_extremely_ conservatives. Guitarists, for example: try telling them to use a
solid state (transistor) amp, and wait for the instant explanation of why
valves are absolutely better. Only very recently have "modelling" digital amps
(axe-fx) begun taking place in professional productions, and those are quite
simple (compared to ML) DSP processes.

~~~
jounsss
One thing I've found to be a big step to using the modelling products is the
user experience. Guitarists want to make music not fiddle with menus and
software. A physical amp has all the options visible and they are simple. One
knob per feature is much more intuitive and faster to learn and use than one
that changes it's behaviour per patch etc. So what is described as
conservative could just be a shortcoming of modern products' interface.

